

StatsD - djosephsen
http://blog.librato.com/posts/statsd

======
geetarista
Also check out Statsite, which is a C implementation of StatsD:
[https://github.com/armon/statsite](https://github.com/armon/statsite)

~~~
josephruscio
Yup! We actually linked to that from the article as an example C
implementation. It's really solid and also has a Librato backend ;-). We're
already using it on a several high-throughput services internally and it will
probably warrant it's own post in the future.

------
chronomex
Somehow I was expecting an article on statd, part of NFS.

~~~
batbomb
Funny, me too, given how I was just researching server side locking and sqlite
yesterday.

------
lpgauth
What's the pricing like for Librato?

~~~
josephruscio
It's AWS-style metered and billed monthly based on the number of time-series
or "data streams" you're sending us.

------
ahknight
So ... rrdtool?

~~~
jwatte
We used that for a long time, but it stopped scaling at some point. We ended
up building IMVU istatd, the highest performance real time counter database we
know of. Github.com:imvu-open/istatd Could be a back end for statd, or an
alternative entirely; your choice.

